

HN:  Are you (esp. multilinguals) getting an ebook reader?  Which?  Why? - sgharms
http://sgharms.pbworks.com/eReader
Hello,<p>There are a number of ebook readers out there, although the Kindle marketing campaign might have you thinking otherwise.<p>But hackers, my people, only here have people weighed the DRM, the text, the technology, and the longevity.  Neither Ars nor Endgaget seem to have done a multi-row matrix comparison of the contenders so I'm asking you all.<p>The URL points to a primitive listing of my concerns.  I'm looking to use an e-book reader to consolidate my dead-paper library as I contemplate moving to smaller environs.  Any help here would be appreciated, either in comments here at HN or at the linked URL.<p>Thanks!
======
scorpioxy
I don't get it. Why ask HN a question on a webpage?

Anyway, to answer your question. yes, get one. I got a Sony PRS-505 and i got
it mainly to save cost on the technical books that become obsolete very
quickly. Having said that, ebooks are still a bit too expensive considering
the distribution medium savings.

On the bright side, some publishers are already starting to see the light and
providing their books in some digital format. And the reader devices are
getting better and better. If only Amazon would allow international
customers(by convincing the publishers) to buy kindle books.

~~~
sgharms
( link to web page was for context )

Very good factors you've provided here. My main concern is lack of portability
of my dead-tree library. If I could save even /half/ the # of boxes to move
I'd be much happier.

------
rksprst
I'm getting a Kindle 2 in a few days. Why? I love reading but don't have the
time to go to the bookstore or library. I've finished a couple of books on my
iPhone Kindle app and want the real Kindle since (1) it's getting hard to read
on the iPhone screen (2) you can't "buy" the books from the iPhone Kindle app
(you have to visit the website, or use the amazon.com iphone app) and (3)
there are a ton of free books that I like and because I read a lot, I might
actually save money with the Kindle.

------
moe
I have a PRS-505 and am quite happy with it.

------
ableal
I'd recommend a couple of days browsing over at <http://www.mobileread.com>

They've got opinions and facts on all your questions.

My take: for tech/PDFs, bite the bullet and buy the iRex 10 incher; fiction,
take you choice of the 800x600 6 inchers (or wait for the new 800x600 5 inch
readers: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=588353> )

